# One Minute Hero (with score sheet and stems)



## Robin (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey everybody,

I used the weekend to set up and tweak a new orchestral template.

I ended up writing a small old fashioned action cue, which you can listen to here:

http://soundcloud.com/robin-hoffmann/one-minute-hero

As I write everything as a score sheet even when it's only going to be a sample mockup (that's the only way I feel comfortable writing music) there is also a score sheet for this cue which is available here:

https://issuu.com/robinhoffmann/docs/robin_hoffmann_-_one_minute_hero (https://issuu.com/robinhoffmann/docs/ro ... inute_hero)

Any comment is appreciated!

Robin


----------



## Rob (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: One Minute Hero (with score sheet)*

yeah Robin, very convincing!


----------



## Gerald (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: One Minute Hero (with score sheet)*

Excellent as always!


----------



## Rectobiasi (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: One Minute Hero (with score sheet)*

Amazing piece Robin !


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: One Minute Hero (with score sheet)*



> Excellent as always!



+1

Robin, is your template built inside of Sibelius?


----------



## Robin (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks guys!

@Mike: Nah, that would be wicked if I could get that out of Sibelius. It's unfortunately the laborous work of importing a midi file into DAW.


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 26, 2013)

@Robin: Yeah, it would, lol. Sounds great Robin!


----------



## Andrew Christie (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: One Minute Hero (with score sheet)*

This is fantastic


----------



## Robin (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks so much everybody! I really appreciate that!

Robin


----------



## Martin K (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: One Minute Hero (with score sheet)*

Wow! Awesome!

Thanks for sharing the score sheet 

best,
Martin


----------



## Leo Badinella (Aug 27, 2013)

Very nice Robin!


----------



## BoulderBrow (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: One Minute Hero (with score sheet)*

Wow, great stuff!

I wonder: do you ever have to take a kind of 'leap of faith' from the midi playback of sibelius to the sample mockup? I find that writing in sibelius sometimes tempers my 'vision' of a piece (but then again I don't have your orchestration chops to take comfort in  )


----------



## Robin (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks!

I usually work with real orchestras, doing mockups is rather a rare thing for me to do, so when working in Sibelius, I very much know already how it's going to sound in the end with the real thing. I'm used to this process so well because I have been doing it for so long. Doing a mockup is basically just trying to get as close as possible to that.

So of course, you need a some abstraction skills when working with Sibelius. I mainly use the playback function to just check that I didn't accidentally write any wrong notes, missing accidentals etc.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: One Minute Hero (with score sheet)*

Really good Robin...


----------



## Robin (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks alot!


----------



## dp_audio (Aug 29, 2013)

Fantastic! Brilliant orchestration. Loved it!


----------



## Robin (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks dp_audio!

For everybody interested, I made the stems available to listen and read along with the score:

https://soundcloud.com/robin-hoffmann/s ... ms/s-PNCP2

They're also downloadable as 24bit/48khz wavs from Soundcloud.

Cheers


----------



## sstern (Aug 30, 2013)

Great track, Robin ! I enjoy everything you do.


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 30, 2013)

Robin, this is a great track! And thank you kindly for sharing the score and stems. This is a tremendous study/learning resource.

Question/Suggestion
Why don't you make a pdf of the Sibelius score rather than use the online viewer? (which I find awkward). Maybe I don't understand how to use it properly, but I can't see the individual staves unless I zoom in (and I have a 30 inch monitor) and then I can only see 1/3 of the score page. Whereas with a pdf, I can easily view an entire score, plus, I can easily flip pages with a single press of the page down button. Or am I not understanding something here?


----------



## Robin (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks, synergy543.

You can download that score as PDF if you click on "Share".

Cheers


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 31, 2013)

Robin @ Fri Aug 30 said:


> Thanks, synergy543.
> 
> You can download that score as PDF if you click on "Share".
> 
> Cheers


Hey Robin, thank you. That works great, now I can see!


----------



## David3D (Aug 31, 2013)

Robin! What I'd give to be in your shoes for 5 minutes. Everything you upload to that Soundcloud of yours always sends the tingles down my spinal cord. 

Keep uploading! Myself and thousands of others greatly appreciate the inspiration!


----------

